# My little mare



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

she's not ugly!!! she's gorgeous  i love her


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

yeah what do you mean ugly?!?!?!?!
She is NOT ugly! She's sooooo pretty! I LOVE her face!


----------



## yv0nne (Nov 16, 2008)

Hahaha thanks .. I love her. I say ugly with love. She's just built all that nicely, though her puppy dog personality and nice movement sure makes up for it. I'll have to get someone out to videotape me at some point in my life  haha, the only people who would would be my mother or my boyfriend and they are both deathly allergic to horses.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

allergic to horses?!?!? oh my gosh i think i would die lol


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

She is a very pretty mare, I really like her!  I'm a sucker for grays!


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Aww she's far from ugly!!!
Well done for sticking it out and having rewarding breakthroughs with her... it's so worth it!
x


----------



## yv0nne (Nov 16, 2008)

I figured since I finally got some photos of her being ridden, I may as well post them  So, here is a giant flood!









Up close and personal!









Playing 'shy Shyann'









So, honestly ... does she look good? Please just ignore me LOL









Our bums !









Obviously, the photos were only taken when we coming around this corner









<3 I really love her









I LOVE this photo of her.









That's all folks


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Not a looker?! She is BEAUTIFUL!!! There's a gray just like this at my barn and he is absolutely stunning (he's my trainer's horse)! Besides Buckskins - which of course I am partial to! ;-), my favorite are grays! I took lessons on "Gabe" my trainer's gray for a long time, before I got Sandie, here's a pic of him -- they are beautiful horses!!










I especially love the grays with the darker mane like yours has...I just think grays almost look magical! Don't they remind you of the unicorns you'd see in movies as a little kid?


----------



## yv0nne (Nov 16, 2008)

Awww.. thanks for that  She is really cute and adorable and has the BEST personality on the ground and she's [obviously] really coming along under saddle! I suppose when I say she's not too good looking I mean conformation-wise hahaha and that gray has smaller ears than Shy I thin! :lol:


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

what a gorgeous girl!!!!! what is she??? ottb? i have always been a fan of they grey babies!!!! haha a grey was the frist horse to "take off" with me come to think about it!!! but i still loved him. he was my uncles roping horse.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

She's a cutie. It looks like you are having a blast


----------



## yv0nne (Nov 16, 2008)

What is Shyann ..that's a good question 
The people Kellie bought her from said she was a QH who worked on the ranch. But that so isn't true LOL
Thanks for all nice words girls


----------

